# Can corydoras live in aquasoil?



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

ada is soft substrate should work great for cories.


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome, I'll be taking home some of the corydoras trilineatus we just got in at work then.


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

Ya ive had them in aquasoil 2 and they do great its nice and soft for them too.


----------



## MrK (Oct 27, 2010)

Have 2 dozen cories in ADA Amazonia II and never had a problem. They are always digging and nosing around in the "dirt"


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

MrK- welcome to the site, from another lower-mainlander!

re. op, yes, amazonia is more than fine for them. I'm sure they'll love it.


----------



## MrK (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Mr Simpson? Guess I should formally introduce myself one of these days


----------

